# First dance wedding song



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I need feedback. I know it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks but I want to know- WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS SONG?





 
I love this song, but 'typical' first dance songs are about the man singing to the woman. I find my strength in my fiance. We are so good together and this song makes me FEEL that awesome feeling of US. I also love "Then- Brad Paisley" but fiance HATES country music, so i certainly can't have that as our first dance.

Thoughts? Likes? Dislikes?

We are getting married 11/3/12

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on going to be married  Thats very awesome and i wish you both a long and happy marriage. I dont have any song ideas  sorry. Id lean to more country but you cant really do that. Youll find some good songs im sure.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love that song; I say go for it.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ty both! VT- what was your opinion of the song? Was your post a nice way of saying "next!"? lol


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I truthfully didnt like the song, not really my taste. And it was  ha ha


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

any other opinions? I really appreciate the posters who responded. I'll keep looking but I've been looking for a looong time lol!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

*Bump*


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I need feedback. I know it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks but I want to know- WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS SONG?


I absolutely LOVE this song, beautiful first dance song!

I may just be a little biased though, I AM wearing a xtina shirt right now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is a song that I think would be perfect for a first dance, he is kind of a different artist. It is Last First Kiss by Ron Pope. Just a suggestion : )


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Passion, that is a very pretty song, and may ask our DJ to play it during the reception, but I want something a little slower, and a little more soulfull. Does anyone have a good duet in mind so it's not one of us dedicating a song to othe other but, having a song together...?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Come on! Think! Keep in mind- I'm 26, he's 36. Our music tastes are very different but I think when the 'right' song comes, we'll both love it. He likes the Christina Aguilera one, but options are still open!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We danced to:





 
I love:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here is my all time favorite romantic dance song





 
This is Beyonce singing. Etta James did the original, and I think it's superior, but since you are much younger than me, you might like Beyonce better.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Farm Pony, those are both GREAT! But fiance isnt into country. I am 

Tiny- Is that the same one Adele sings? I'm going to look it up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

remember that the song should not be too long because the other guests are standing and watching.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... Not country songs...

I love this one!




 
This one too...




 
and of course:




 
and of course...





 
or maybe?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Passion, that is a very pretty song, and may ask our DJ to play it during the reception, but I want something a little slower, and a little more soulfull. *Does anyone have a good duet in mind so it's not one of us dedicating a song to othe other but, having a song together...?*


 
I'm probably too late.

This is my ABSOLUTE favorite duet. Granted it is from Zorro but it's beautiful none the less. Good luck with your search.
It's called "I Want To Spend My Lifetime Loving You" by Marc Anthony and Tina Arena


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Someone suggested this one already but here it is again different artists version.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hQK6GIrpYU


----------

